# Deepcool Gamer Storm Captain 360



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2015)

All-in-one liquid coolers are proving to be ever more popular. In response, Deepcool is setting themselves apart with their all new Gamer Storm Captain 360. Featuring a unique LED-illuminated, reactor-style pump with a visible coolant channel and a 360 mm radiator, it has some serious specifications, and style.

*Show full review*


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Feb 7, 2015)

Well, I am wondering that it is so suck...


----------



## LinkPro (Feb 7, 2015)

Was so excited when it was announced, hands down the sexiest AIO on the market that matches my themed build. Then it was out of stock everywhere. Well now I'm glad I went with a custom loop instead.


----------



## techy1 (Feb 7, 2015)

why is there no thumbs-down for being so fricken LOUD ???


----------



## damric (Feb 7, 2015)

Perhaps they should have filled it with water instead of that red glycol shit.


----------



## UltraS (Feb 7, 2015)

Might as well get the Kelvin S36 if you need 360mm.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 7, 2015)

too bad from the looks and the size it should be better


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 7, 2015)

techy1 said:


> why is there no thumbs-down for being so fricken LOUD ???


Fixed, I overlooked the noise after being disappointed by the overall lack of performance for its size.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3 (Feb 7, 2015)

That was just terrible overall. Complete garbage. 
I bet many will buy it and say it is good.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 8, 2015)

techy1 said:


> why is there no thumbs-down for being so fricken LOUD ???


That's only with the cheap stock fans, you can always change them.



damric said:


> Perhaps they should have filled it with water instead of that red glycol shit.


Perhaps they should make a self fill option that is plugged, so fluoro green coolant can be used if wanted.


----------



## Dammeron (Feb 9, 2015)

It sucks so bad, yet still scores 77%. And the thumbs-up for "acceptable performance" - how is it even slighly acceptable to be placed in the middle of the table (between AC coolers) while having a 360mm radiator?!

Maybe i just don't get it, but back in the day, 77% was a good note and meant for something definetly above average...


----------

